# $199 All In Offer?



## Johnstac (Feb 6, 2016)

I’m sporting a 3tb Bolt so I’m really in no hurry to upgrade but when I saw this ad flash on my screen, I wanted to check it out. Even still, when I went to the website and added it to the cart and used their promo code, the price still came out to over $400 plus I believe it still requires a $15 a month subscription fee. How is that a bargain? 

I haven’t been in the forums for a while but I did quickly determine that I am not the only person who is extremely unhappy with these ads that start every time I begin a recording. So royally pissed off. Those of you who have had success calling in to have it changed, please let me know. Aside from that though, I really don’t have many complaints about this box. It’s actually a replacement since my first Bolt died suddenly. I think I had to pay $150 for a replacement but it’s been okay. I just don’t know that I can justify buying Edge for cable TV when there really seems no difference between that and the Bolt. Thoughts?


----------



## vig1116 (Aug 17, 2020)

the 199 all in I believe is only with a new edge purchase. And the "all in" is the subscription for life, so no monthly fee after that. I took advantage as a brand new subscriber and am waiting for my edge this morning. Mine came out to $638 with edge and all in.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

You can get the $199 all in IF you buy a $399 Edge. With you already having a Bolt.. A waste of $$$ IMO...

Apparently, they have a ton of them. 2 Emails and 2 prompts on TV to buy it. Plus the sale is for a month.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tommiet said:


> You can get the $199 all in IF you buy a $399 Edge. With you already having a Bolt.. A waste of $$$ IMO...
> 
> Apparently, they have a ton of them. 2 Emails and 2 prompts on TV to buy it. Plus the sale is for a month.


Oye


----------



## ohmyjosh (Jul 24, 2004)

The wording on the screen was vague enough that I made the call today... 

Of course - it's GET THE LIFETIME SERVICE for $199 WHEN YOU PURCHASE the Tivo Edge for regular price. It's a decent deal I guess if you're starting fresh, but the ad certainly made it seem like you'd get the box and service for $199. Deceptive? Maybe. Vague? For sure.

Anyway - no thanks.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

I ordered one. will put the living room unit subscrived til March next year in my room , and just store the 3rd bolt in my room. now to figure out how to add a 10tb drive to it. ordered the cables from a thread in here yesterday and just arrived


----------



## sansom (Mar 14, 2010)

ohmyjosh said:


> Of course - it's GET THE LIFETIME SERVICE for $199 WHEN YOU PURCHASE the Tivo Edge for regular price. It's a decent deal I guess if you're starting fresh, but the ad certainly made it seem like you'd get the box and service for $199. Deceptive? Maybe. Vague? For sure.
> 
> Anyway - no thanks.


I got $199 lifetime with the Summer Breeze discounted Edge.


----------



## mhalladay (Feb 12, 2007)

rtoledo said:


> I ordered one. will put the living room unit subscrived til March next year in my room , and just store the 3rd bolt in my room. now to figure out how to add a 10tb drive to it. ordered the cables from a thread in here yesterday and just arrived


I'd be interested in how your plan to add 10Tb drive worked out -- to the new Edge, I'm assuming? Good luck! (I also took advantage of the Summer sale for new Edge4Cable with $199 Lifetime; I'm enjoying the faster apps, and my thought is that this acts as a path forward when & if my 7-year old Roamio Pro bites the dust.)


----------

